# Do your poodles spin?



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

It's totally a poodle thing, I call the twirling/spinning, dancing. My tpoo pups, Beatrice and Pia, do it during play my nearly 16 year old tpoo Flower spins and play bows when I bring out her meals.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

My spoos do not spin.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Mine only spin on command. My daughter is always teaching the poodles tricks. Half the time, I have to ask her to tell me the command words , or I can't make my own dogs "perform"! Wilson is a world class bouncer; he can clear four feet. Sailor bounces on command. He no longer gets that four foot height, but at 11 years, he's doing okay.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I trained my dog to spin too, she didn't do it naturally.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Like Zooeysmom's kids, my spoo does not spin. Jumps straight up in the air with all fours though, some poodle excitement.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy bounces (I call it Pogo Poodle) and often spins at the same time, but one or two turns rather than whirling dervish.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

A better question is: when DOESN'T my poodle spin? 

Khaleesi was a born spinner, she started as soon as she could walk. She spins when I come home, spins when she gets food, spins when someone new comes over. I would be willing to put money on her being the spinniest poodle on the planet. We had her checked out to make sure nothing was wrong neurogically she does it so much nope, and gets plenty of exercise to make sure she isn't developing a nervous disorder but no matter how far she's run or how long if you say "hey sweet girl!" she spins! She just LOVES to spin!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Rory mostly only spins on command, though he does sometimes wind himself through and around my legs when he's excited!


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Honey spins in excitement lol. If I have a toy she wants she'll spin, or sometimes she just does it for the heck of it. She doesn't do it all the time though. It's cute but hard to catch a spinning poodle when you want her lol.


----------



## mjpa (Dec 11, 2016)

What do you mean by spin?
Rizal will sometimes decide he has to catch his tail, which is pretty funny.
And there's the rolling around in the grass.
But he mostly likes to jump straight up. So cute.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Maurice totally does this. When I get out the harnesses and he knows we're about to go for a walk, he gets ready to put his harness on. That means he stands up on his hind legs and bounces an inch or so off the ground and works his way around a full circle. lol. Then he waits a second to see if I'm there by his head with the harness, at which time he needs to sit or stand still for me. So that's the hind quarter spin. Then there's the spin on all fours. This only happens sometimes and just one or two at a time, which is good. We don't want it to turn into some OCD thing. My little girl Chihuahua use to do the all four spin, never the up on the hind feet only spin. 

With Maurice it's all done naturally, without training. Matisse does it a little bit but I've also enhanced it with training on him. We do some dancing and that's one of his tricks.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I think this is a little dog thing. My parent's maltese loves to spin and my pomeranian spins on his own. I think the bigger they are the less likely they are to spin. I did teach Lucky to spin for pet tricks class but he never does it without the command.


----------



## Cadency (Apr 4, 2017)

Many years ago, a friend had a Sheltie who, whenever anyone asked if she wanted to go for a walk, used to run to the door and spin around in circles. So cute. 
Now I have Aiden the spoo, who spins around enthusiastically welcoming me home after work. I guess the spinning behaviour can be breed-specific, but there can also be exceptions.


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

My Rusty was a MPOO and he would spin with happiness when I came home from work. Made me smile every time!


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

Jasper is capable of doing a 360+ degree spin midair. it is always in anticipation of a raw meal, and i like to think he just can't contain his excitement about how yummy it is


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

ALL of mine do!!! They are all capable of the 360 degree turn in the air with all 4 feet off the ground like Coldbrew said. And they do it at a height of about 3 feet in the air! Stella being my first poodle surprised me when she did it for the first time, but the pups all do it too! I love it! But sometimes they crash into each other or into the people they are excited to see and are spinning! But it doesn't stop them!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Bella and Sage both spin all the time and they both turn to the left. When I come home, when I get ready to feed them, when I say my babies, when excited or when company comes and tries to pick them up. 100% spinners, not Cayenne. Never taught them, they just do it since I got them


----------



## cvpickens (May 13, 2016)

Bouncing is cool too!


----------



## cvpickens (May 13, 2016)

Khaleesiandthepoms said:


> A better question is: when DOESN'T my poodle spin?
> 
> Khaleesi was a born spinner, she started as soon as she could walk. She spins when I come home, spins when she gets food, spins when someone new comes over. I would be willing to put money on her being the spinniest poodle on the planet. We had her checked out to make sure nothing was wrong neurogically she does it so much nope, and gets plenty of exercise to make sure she isn't developing a nervous disorder but no matter how far she's run or how long if you say "hey sweet girl!" she spins! She just LOVES to spin!


Go Khaleesi! I'd love to see a video of her!


----------



## cvpickens (May 13, 2016)

Muggles said:


> Rory mostly only spins on command, though he does sometimes wind himself through and around my legs when he's excited!


Thanks Muggles! Rory is one of those who I shadow here on PF - he's a charmer!


----------



## cvpickens (May 13, 2016)

To everyone who replied, thank you so much! Y'all have given me so much to smile about. So many spins (and the 360 degree descriptions are amazing). I hope everyone has a poodle-licious weekend.

Now onto read PuffDaddy's poodle pogo post...

cvp


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I always wanted Molly to learn one of those snappy fast spins that look so cute and bouncy ....................but Molly thinks it's too much work! LOL!
Nope she just not a natural spinner! hahaha!

See Molly 'spin' here.......http://youtu.be/BZtqbcRV6k4


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I always wanted Molly to learn one of those snappy fast spins that look so cute and bouncy ....................but Molly thinks it's too much work! LOL!
> Nope she just not a natural spinner! hahaha!
> 
> See Molly 'spin' here.......http://youtu.be/BZtqbcRV6k4


Haha! I like that she checks with you partway into the third spin like, "Are you serious? Do I really have to do this?" Molly's such a cutie.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

What a sweet girl and a cute video!!


----------

